# The TALL NORMIE PILL is real



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

So, I have been socializing and trying to observe a lot of stuff that foids do. From what I have seen so far, without a doubt, foids pay far more attention to taller guys who are normie/HTN compared to short chads/chadlites.

Yesterday, at a party, an autistic tall HTN got more attention than me (I'm a short chad). The guy was shy as hell... did not even move from his chair the entire time and couldn't even gather the courage to join people at the floor. Just sat in the corner like a true high-inhib autist.

But foids continued to go and talk to him whereas no foids came my way to introduce themselves and talk, even though I was giga low-inhib and rocking my socks away at the party. The foids were 20-24y olds mostly with few stacylites, but no stacy.

I don't know what more evidence people need for HEIGHT > FACE. If you are shorter/equal height than her, you're invisible. No matter your face.

But still, thinking about it, I found two reasons for this:
1. Either the tall normie pill is actually true.
2. Or, most women are not confident enough to actually go and talk to a chad, and they get intimidated. 
The second might seem like cope, but it may actually be true, since even observing from my own behavior, I was giga-shy about making eye contact with foids when I was a high-inhib manlet povertycel. Tall HTN people seem easier to talk to. Even as men, we always try to go near the taller members of a group.

So, unless you guys accept the 'girls feeling intimidated' argument, the TALL NORMIE/HTN PILL IS REAL.


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 30, 2022)

people will never accept this
women are biologically programmed to like good genetics not just a pretty face 
manletism is shit genetics
if I was a girl, I'd rather go for a tall htn than a chadlet because at least the tall htn is above avg facially and he has height too while the chadlet has a pretty face but his height wouldn't make me feel protected


----------



## 𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> i'm gay?😛


DNDT RED + U R GAY + U R 🍛 + SHIT THREAD + SEXY LADY I DRIVE U CRAZY​




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (Apr 30, 2022)

I agree, as a tall htn i do better than my 5'1 chadlet


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> I'm a short chad


You aren’t a chad


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

TanZera said:


> I agree, as a tall htn i do better than my 5'1 chadlet


I was thinking a little more taller (I am more like 5ft8), but yeah I agree.



germanlooks said:


> You aren’t a chad


At the least I am chadlite. I have legit been told to do modeling by foids as well as my chad social circle. Obviously they say it only on the basis of face. Even at the photos I took at the party, I facially mog everyone, but I am heightmogged also by everyone (mostly guys).


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> I was thinking a little more taller (I am more like 5ft8), but yeah I agree.
> 
> 
> At the least I am chadlite. I have legit been told to do modeling by foids as well as my chad social circle. Obviously they say it only on the basis of face. Even at the photos I took at the party, I facially mog everyone, but I am heightmogged also by everyone (mostly guys).


pic?


----------



## galego123 (Apr 30, 2022)

tall normie with a decent pheno cant lose in life


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

6'2 post here while chadlet like Efron or Holland are in Holiwood. 

It's much easier genetically to reach 6' than 5 psl, so there are in fact many more tall people on this site than beautiful ones, so people want to defend their interests and that's why you hear all day long here: height > face. A woman falls in love with a face, remember that.


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> 6'2 post here while chadlet like Efron or Holland are in Holiwood.
> 
> It's much easier genetically to reach 6' than 5 psl, so there are in fact many more tall people on this site than beautiful ones, so people want to defend their interests and that's why you hear all day long here: height > face. A woman falls in love with a face, remember that.


height = (very) important, face = essential


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

it is true that there are compilations of this type with the title "compilation of men measuring between 190cm and 210cm".


----------



## betrayed by 5‘8 (Apr 30, 2022)

yes height > face should be water by now I don't even norms know it's all bout height as a man I don't , only gay psl autists claim face>height


----------



## wollet2 (Apr 30, 2022)

Muh tall NORMIE . U autists cant accept that size is life 

Dnr autistic essay


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> 6'2 post here while chadlet like Efron or Holland are in Holiwood.
> 
> It's much easier genetically to reach 6' than 5 psl, so there are in fact many more tall people on this site than beautiful ones, so people want to defend their interests and that's why you hear all day long here: height > face. A woman falls in love with a face, remember that.


Dude, I obviously am aware of what you are talking about.

But you also have to consider that not all short chads would have a face that is 99.99% like Efron or Cruise, etc. 
Also being in Hollywood itself is a Titanic-level statusmaxxing and anyone there has a 99.99% face and giga SMV. I would never expect a real-life chadlet (or chad) to have any of those statusmaxxing or 99.99% face. If that were the case, every chad would be in Hollywood.



attarde75 said:


> It's much easier genetically to reach 6' than 5 psl


Yeah, we all know that to be true. But what does it mean? Are you saying that just because height is more prevalent that it has lesser value? I would actually argue the opposite way, that evolutionarily speaking height has MORE value since evolution has selected for height to be much more prevalent in the population as compared to good faces (more people are tall than the number of good-looking people). And the argument for that is simple: height gives off protector instincts. And foids have a visceral need for a protector.



attarde75 said:


> so there are in fact many more tall people on this site than beautiful ones, so people want to defend their interests and that's why you hear all day long here: height > face.


It's actually the opposite. Tall people on the site who might not get lays would actually say face > height.


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> At the least I am chadlite. I have legit been told to do modeling by foids as well as my chad social circle. Obviously they say it only on the basis of face. Even at the photos I took at the party, I facially mog everyone, but I am heightmogged also by everyone (mostly guys).


Really?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> it is true that there are compilations of this type with the title "compilation of men measuring between 190cm and 210cm".



In that PSL gods video

Chico: 6'3
Gandy: 6'2
Dellisolla: 6'1.5 (height listed by agency, likely at least an inch shorter irl. Barrett listed as 6'2)
O'Pry: 5'11.5 (according to celebheights, not height listed by model agency)
Barrett: 5'11 (according to celebheights, not height listed by model agency)
Delon: 5'9


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> it is true that there are compilations of this type with the title "compilation of men measuring between 190cm and 210cm".



So you're saying that every IRL chad has a PSL god level face? And their experiences should be the same as the PSL gods? There are probably 1M times more chads (+chadlets) than the number of PSL gods, and they are the ones I am talking about.
PSL Gods, and Hollywood chadlets literally implies that their faces were so much top-tier that they were able to escape their height (not really because they have to heightfraud them in movies)


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 30, 2022)

whats ur height?


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Really?


TBH only when I am lean. Most of the times I am somewhat bloated with no cheekbone definition since I have to do careermaxxing in order to be able to overcome my height.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> whats ur height?


5ft6 really but frauded to 5ft8.


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> In that PSL gods video
> 
> Chico: 6'3
> Gandy: 6'2
> ...


Are you stupid or what? This video shows their face, not their height (at no time do we see their bodies) and even with 170cm they would be here, they would not be a model like delon (because you have to be tall), but an actor (like delon)


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> 5ft6 really but frauded to 5ft8.


then of course its over for you in club, the 5 11 one will beat the 6ft2 - 6 4 if he has better face and will do better


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> TBH only when I am lean. Most of the times I am somewhat bloated with no cheekbone definition since I have to do careermaxxing in order to be able to overcome my height.


I want to give you a little advice.


----------



## Deleted member 19281 (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> (I'm a short chad).


Stopped reading here


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> Dude, I obviously am aware of what you are talking about.
> 
> But you also have to consider that not all short chads would have a face that is 99.99% like Efron or Cruise, etc.
> Also being in Hollywood itself is a Titanic-level statusmaxxing and anyone there has a 99.99% face and giga SMV. I would never expect a real-life chadlet (or chad) to have any of those statusmaxxing or 99.99% face. If that were the case, every chad would be in Hollywood.
> ...


here I tell you that it is the face that makes a career and not the height, in relationships it is the same (I am not talking about a dead height like 160cm (which represents less than 1% in Europe)


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> Are you stupid or what? This video shows their face, not their height (at no time do we see their bodies) and even with 170cm they would be here, they would not be a model like delon (because you have to be tall), but an actor (like delon)


Sub 6ft is manlet. I was making the point that even manlets can be aesthetic. But now you're throwing numbers at me like 170cm (5'7) which is turbo-manlet. 

It's possible for a turbo-manlet to succeed but he needs at least a HTN FACE and to get lucky.


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> So you're saying that every IRL chad has a PSL god level face? And their experiences should be the same as the PSL gods? There are probably 1M times more chads (+chadlets) than the number of PSL gods, and they are the ones I am talking about.
> PSL Gods, and Hollywood chadlets literally implies that their faces were so much top-tier that they were able to escape their height (not really because they have to heightfraud them in movies)


You didn't understand my message, I'm telling you that girls get a hard-on for a face, not a height. (height is still important, but without a face you are nothing)


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Sub 6ft is manlet. I was making the point that even manlets can be aesthetic. But now you're throwing numbers at me like 170cm (5'7) which is turbo-manlet.
> 
> It's possible for a turbo-manlet to succeed but he needs at least a HTN FACE and to get lucky.


walk down the street my friend.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> walk down the street my friend.


I walk down the street and see lanklet domination. Anyone 6'3+ with a normie FACE can't lose.


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I walk down the street and see lanklet domination. Anyone 6'3+ with a normie FACE can't lose.


girls will always say "omg I want a big one" (yes a big one obviously, but beautiful). When she sees 190cm 4/10, don't worry she won't go for it. 5/10 yes probably, or not because it's still "normal" but big.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> girls will always say "omg I want a big one" (yes a big one obviously, but beautiful). When she sees 190cm 4/10, don't worry she won't go for it. 5/10 yes probably, or not because it's still "normal" but big.


Yeah, I'm not talking about lanklets with a subhuman-tier FACE. I'm saying 50-60 percentile facially and lanklet (6'3+) can't lose.


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Yeah, I'm not talking about lanklets with a subhuman-tier FACE. I'm saying 50-60 percentile facially and lanklet (6'3+) can't lose.


190cm 5/10 will lose against 175cm 7/10. in any case in France, in your country I don't know, but here I hear all day long girls saying "omg he's too beautiful" or on the contrary "he's too ugly")


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> 190cm 5/10 will lose against 175cm 7/10. in any case in France, in your country I don't know, but here I hear all day long girls saying "omg he's too beautiful" or on the contrary "he's too ugly")


maybe even 6/10...


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> 190cm 5/10 will lose against 175cm 7/10. in any case in France, in your country I don't know, but here I hear all day long girls saying "omg he's too beautiful" or on the contrary "he's too ugly")


Yh there is a big difference between a 7/10 FACE and a 5/10, but factoring in height I would say they are about the same SMV. The thing is, I reckon the 7/10 facially would have better-looking options but not as much quantity as the lanklet. 

Basically, height is a disqualifier for the type of girl with height requirements. And in the age of social media, a lot of girls' have height requirements. The 5/10 lanklet will struggle to get a 7/10 girl, but he'll likely have some options in the 5-6 range. The manlet with a good FACE will have a smaller pool of options, but those options will be higher quality because of his 7/10 FACE.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> In that PSL gods video
> 
> Chico: 6'3
> Gandy: 6'2
> ...


Lol 
Chico is 6'1 Handy probably 6ft Opry is 5'10 and barret 5'10 too


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> 190cm 5/10 will lose against 175cm 7/10. in any case in France, in your country I don't know, but here I hear all day long girls saying "omg he's too beautiful" or on the contrary "he's too ugly")


Yeah yeah that's true. I am though talking about tall HTN... which is 7/10 face... against a chadlet (height percentile < 50)


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Yh there is a big difference between a 7/10 FACE and a 5/10, but factoring in height I would say they are about the same SMV. The thing is, I reckon the 7/10 facially would have better-looking options but not as much quantity as the lanklet.
> 
> Basically, height is a disqualifier for the type of girl with height requirements. And in the age of social media, a lot of girls' have height requirements. The 5/10 lanklet will struggle to get a 7/10 girl, but he'll likely have some options in the 5-6 range. The manlet with a good FACE will have a smaller pool of options, but those options will be higher quality because of his 7/10 FACE.


I think it's the opposite, the rise of the network (photo with her boyfriend, promotes the search for the beautiful face). On the internet you hardly notice the height, but not the face.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 30, 2022)

Entschuldigung said:


> Lol
> Chico is 6'1 Handy probably 6ft Opry is 5'10 and barret 5'10 too


Chico is not 6'1. 







Not only does he height mog in every photo, but his proportions seem taller than 185. 

Definitely in 6'3 range.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I walk down the street and see lanklet domination. Anyone 6'3+ with a normie FACE can't lose.


MAJOR LIFEFUEL FOR ME, I'm 6'3 rn at 15 and a normie, could probably easily get to 6'5 HTN


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> 2. Or, most women are not confident enough to actually go and talk to a chad, and they get intimidated.
> The second might seem like cope, but it may actually be true, since even observing from my own behavior, I was giga-shy about making eye contact with foids when I was a high-inhib manlet povertycel. Tall HTN people seem easier to talk to. Even as men, we always try to go near the taller members of a group.


So nobody believed this part of my argument?


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> So nobody believed this part of my argument?



It could be true. The tall guy you saw might effectively be an oofy doofy to women seeking a cowardly, unattractive guy with nothing going for him who will let his gf be the alpha and be willing to be her lapdog.

Alternatively, if he was very shy, maybe some people were just trying to show some empathy and wanted to try to get him out of his shell?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm a 6ft4 manlet, and get mogged by taller guys.


----------



## TalkingVidya (Apr 30, 2022)

It has always been. Is the reason why 80/20 rule is a meme outside dating apps.


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> 6'2 post here


that's because they're fucking ugly facially, dude
you still have to have a *decent face* with good height *to not be disgusting*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> It could be true. The tall guy you saw might effectively be an oofy doofy to women seeking a cowardly, unattractive guy with nothing going for him who will let his gf be the alpha and be willing to be her lapdog.


What percentage of women do you think are like that? Does it vary by ethnicity?
Because this may be actually counter to the hypergamy argument.


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> What percentage of women do you think are like that? Does it vary by ethnicity?
> Because this may be actually counter to the hypergamy argument.



Oofy doofy theory is a *partial* counter to the hypergamy argument.

Not sure the percentage of women who are like this. I think White women are more likely to want an oofy doofy, then maybe East Asians next. East Asian men are typically oofy doofies by default (almost impossible to be a Chad with Asian traits), so this might be an ancient evolutionary strategy for Asian men.

Another contingent of women still wants the highest LMS men they can get.

Guys who are tall MTNs/HTNs and maybe guys who are properly GL but short I think tend to end up in *looks purgatory*, where their looks and other attributes typically make them too attractive/threatening to appeal to the oofy doofy-oriented women, but not attractive enough for the women who want the high LMS guys.

Kudos to @6ft4 for coming up with the looks purgatory concept, or at least naming it and fleshing it out.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> You didn't understand my message, I'm telling you that girls get a hard-on for a face, not a height. (height is still important, but without a face you are nothing)


No obviously, and nobody is claiming that just your height will get you results if you are less than HTN facially.
Similarly, being chad/chadlite facially, but being less than average height is also not going to get you any results.

To make up for any single deficit in terms of face/height, you have to be exceptional in the other one. Somewhat below average height, better be near 99% facially (Tom Holland, Cruise), somewhat below average facially better be 99%+ height wise (Marko Jaric). These results may only apply when deficiencies are not too far below average. (maybe 1 stddev?). If you are too far below in one aspect, your life will be hell, and no way you will be able to make up for it with other things.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> East Asian men are typically oofy doofies by default (almost impossible to be a Chad with Asian traits), so this might be an ancient evolutionary strategy for Asian men.


A strategy sure, but not evolutionarily. Obviously EA men are not oofy-doofied by EA women. In their own culture, they still are the patriarchy. It has become a strategy only now when different races have intermingled.



Br0sk1 said:


> Guys who are tall MTNs/HTNs and maybe guys who are properly GL but short I think tend to end up in *looks purgatory*, where their looks and other attributes typically make them too attractive/threatening to appeal to the oofy doofy-oriented women, but not attractive enough for the women who want the high LMS guys.


So SMV wise, these people would be considered 'normies' not good, not bad. Since I am 100% sure that the majority of people (foids, men) are not either high-LMS-seekers, nor oofy-doofy seekers, the majority of the population is in looks purgatory, which means they have to put efforts to get mates.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> It could be true. The tall guy you saw might effectively be an oofy doofy to women seeking a cowardly, unattractive guy with nothing going for him who will let his gf be the alpha and be willing to be her lapdog.


I think stacylites are somewhat still insecure because they don't really are stacies, and yet still have some failos? Like a bad nose, acne, etc.?

And in terms of the looks purgatory argument, some foids would be considered normie SMV wise since they lack might be above average in one thing, but lacking in other things. Think short stacies / tall beckies. Don't consider this an argument though, I am just thinking out loud.



Br0sk1 said:


> Alternatively, if he was very shy, maybe some people were just trying to show some empathy and wanted to try to get him out of his shell?


So, on similar lines, since I was being energetic, and trying to be the life of the party, people should have tried to get closer to me? Just a plausible diametrically opposite situation from what you described.

P.S.: At least give reacts guys.


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Apr 30, 2022)

As a tall normie i can confirm


----------



## johncruz12345 (Apr 30, 2022)

Being tall as an ethnic has no effect


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> No obviously, and nobody is claiming that just your height will get you results if you are less than HTN facially.
> Similarly, being chad/chadlite facially, but being less than average height is also not going to get you any results.
> 
> To make up for any single deficit in terms of face/height, you have to be exceptional in the other one. Somewhat below average height, better be near 99% facially (Tom Holland, Cruise), somewhat below average facially better be 99%+ height wise (Marko Jaric). These results may only apply when deficiencies are not too far below average. (maybe 1 stddev?). If you are too far below in one aspect, your life will be hell, and no way you will be able to make up for it with other things.



It should be noted here that when most guys here talk about Chads/Stacies, we're referring to maybe the top 0.1% of people if not even rarer individuals. Tom Holland would be rated HTN by most here, for example and maybe lower-end Chadlite by some people.



AlexanderTheGreat said:


> I think stacylites are somewhat still insecure because they don't really are stacies, and yet still have some failos? Like a bad nose, acne, etc.?
> 
> And in terms of the looks purgatory argument, some foids would be considered normie SMV wise since they lack might be above average in one thing, but lacking in other things. Think short stacies / tall beckies. Don't consider this an argument though, I am just thinking out loud.
> 
> ...



Stacylites by this site's standards do not struggle with men in any way whatsoever. They can get a proper top 0.1% Chad for LTR even, if they're savvy enough and fit the type of the Chad in question. The only way they can "struggle" is if they want a Chad who has everything going for him (money, status, etc.) and will not settle for less.

Foids generally will also not struggle to get a man for LTR if they're not trying to be (especially) hypergamous and will never end up in looks purgatory like men can. I think looks purgatory is a men-only phenomenon, like inceldom generally.

I still stand by my contention that you may have put yourself in a purgatory-like category by being a life of the party GL short guy, but it's hard to say why exactly people weren't more drawn to you.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> I still stand by my contention that you may have put yourself in a purgatory-like category by being a life of the party GL short guy, but it's hard to say why exactly people weren't more drawn to you.


I am definitely in looks purgatory. Been there all my life. In terms of looks, because of my height and higher melanin. In terms of personality, by being the life of the party. I have tried running the shy autistic guy game though... and at that time I used to get approached by confident stacylites.

I think people weren't drawn to me...mostly because of my height and tear-trough failo which makes you look tired and low-energy.


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> I am definitely in looks purgatory. Been there all my life. In terms of looks, because of my height and higher melanin. In terms of personality, by being the life of the party. I have tried running the shy autistic guy game though... and at that time I used to get approached by confident stacylites.
> 
> I think people weren't drawn to me...mostly because of my height and tear-trough failo which makes you look tired and low-energy.



I'd buy that you're in looks purgatory. I wouldn't recommend being a shy autistic guy simply because that probably sinks you into oofy doofy territory where an attractive gf you might have will not treat you respectfully and will want you to be in her shadow. Obviously, it's your call to make whether that kind of relationship appeals to you however.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> I'd buy that you're in looks purgatory. I wouldn't recommend being a shy autistic guy simply because that probably sinks you into oofy doofy territory where an attractive gf you might have will not treat you respectfully and will want you to be in her shadow. Obviously, it's your call to make whether that kind of relationship appeals to you however.


I'm a 6'4-6'5 normie, am I in looks purgatory?
Now imagine a HTN with the same height, would he be in looks purgatory?


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> I'm a 6'4-6'5 normie, am I in looks purgatory?
> Now imagine a HTN with the same height, would he be in looks purgatory?



I would assume so, but I don't know anything about your life story.

I think height would tend not to pull anyone out of looks purgatory, so I would assume a 6'4" HTN is in looks purgatory if he's also failoed by being a low sex appeal aspie.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> I would assume so, but I don't know anything about your life story.


what does it even mean to be in looks purgatory?


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> what does it even mean to be in looks purgatory?



The basic idea is that you don't get the perks of being a high LMS male: easy dating life with women who are at least slim Beckies, mainly and in addition, you can't be an "oofy doofy" low LMS male that appeals to women who want a simp boyfriend who is content to be their lapdog and live in their shadow.


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> The basic idea is that you don't get the perks of being a high LMS male: easy dating life with women who are at least slim Beckies, mainly and in addition, you can't be an "oofy doofy" low LMS male that appeals to women who want a simp boyfriend who is content to be their lapdog and live in their shadow.


ohh yeah that makes sense. I mean I get a decent amount of HTB's and shit and I do see tall normies having pretty good success in general, I've seen some slayer tall NTmaxxed normies in my life. 
How low looks do you have to be to reach oofy doofy level?


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> 190cm 5/10 will lose against 175cm 7/10. in any case in France, in your country I don't know, but here I hear all day long girls saying "omg he's too beautiful" or on the contrary "he's too ugly")


idk i think that it s a tie


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> ohh yeah that makes sense. I mean I get a decent amount of HTB's and shit and I do see tall normies having pretty good success in general, I've seen some slayer tall NTmaxxed normies in my life.
> How low looks do you have to be to reach oofy doofy level?



It actually sounds like you're not in looks purgatory and are able to live the life of a (moderately-)high LMS man.

I think oofy doofies are typically average height and short LTNs and MTNs who are typically skinnyfat, non-gymcels. Also, they will be NT, but not super well-dressed and not possessing of a strong personality or a lot of charisma.


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

Gerardwayfan said:


> idk i think that it s a tie


On paper perhaps, but I assure you that a beautiful screw, a girl wets directly.


----------



## attarde75 (Apr 30, 2022)

Gerardwayfan said:


> idk i think that it s a tie


Ted Bundy was about 5'8-5'9, and he attracted teenagers because they were handsome (well, maybe that's a shitty example)


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 30, 2022)

Just want to be 6'3...


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Apr 30, 2022)

attarde75 said:


> On paper perhaps, but I assure you that a beautiful screw, a girl wets directly.


i feel like 50% of the girls would go for the 190cm guy, and 50% to the 7 out of 10 but 5.85'.


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

CFW432 said:


> Just want to be 6'3...



I think it won't do as much as you think it will, unless you're a 5'5" Chadlite or something right now.


----------



## CFW432 (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> I think it won't do as much as you think it will, unless you're a 5'5" Chadlite or something right now.


Nah normie curry, but I'm also willing to bleachmaxx and surgerymaxx as well.


----------



## EdouardManlet (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> So, I have been socializing and trying to observe a lot of stuff that foids do. From what I have seen so far, without a doubt, foids pay far more attention to taller guys who are normie/HTN compared to short chads/chadlites.
> 
> Yesterday, at a party, an autistic tall HTN got more attention than me (I'm a short chad). The guy was shy as hell... did not even move from his chair the entire time and couldn't even gather the courage to join people at the floor. Just sat in the corner like a true high-inhib autist.
> 
> ...


what country is this?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> Oofy doofy theory is a *partial* counter to the hypergamy argument.
> 
> Not sure the percentage of women who are like this. I think White women are more likely to want an oofy doofy, then maybe East Asians next. East Asian men are typically oofy doofies by default (almost impossible to be a Chad with Asian traits), so this might be an ancient evolutionary strategy for Asian men.
> 
> ...


Brutal oofy doofy pill. gonna have to add that one to my blackpilled pharmacy.


----------



## Sigmamale (Apr 30, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> The basic idea is that you don't get the perks of being a high LMS male: easy dating life with women who are at least slim Beckies, mainly and in addition, you can't be an "oofy doofy" low LMS male that appeals to women who want a simp boyfriend who is content to be their lapdog and live in their shadow.


Do you think short MTN's automatically have oofy doofy appeal?


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

Sigmamale said:


> Do you think short MTN's automatically have oofy doofy appeal?



Probably not if they're masculine and/or gymcelled. Having too much of a backbone and being too confident and successful could also be problematic.

Physically, a short MTN would need to be mid-range for facial masculinity at most and noticeably skinnyfat to have good oofy doofy appeal, I think


----------



## Br0sk1 (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Brutal oofy doofy pill. gonna have to add that one to my blackpilled pharmacy.



Add in the all-encompassing *looks purgatory* concept too, which synthesizes "Oofy doofy theory" and "Chad theory" all in one.


----------



## exeight (Apr 30, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> You aren’t a chad


THIS!!!

you cant be chad AND short... either you are CHAD (good looking face on a tall body).. now, we could discuss what is tall?
i think above 5'11 with good looking face = CHAD 
everything under 5'10 cant be chad...... because women would not see you as a potential sexual partner
you must pass a certain treshold.. treshold 1 = above 5'11.. when you pass this then your Face is treshold 2

its like obese guys would never ever be considered as sexual partner 
they will sorted out subconsiously..


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

Octacinth said:


> How low looks do you have to be to reach oofy doofy level?


Maybe somebody should start looksmin.org


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Apr 30, 2022)

exeight said:


> you cant be chad AND short... either you are CHAD (good looking face on a tall body).. now, we could discuss what is tall?
> i think above 5'11 with good looking face = CHAD
> everything under 5'10 cant be chad...... because women would not see you as a potential sexual partner
> you must pass a certain treshold.. treshold 1 = above 5'11.. when you pass this then your Face is treshold 2


How do you describe chad faces on a short body then...? Don't think we have a term for that other than chadlet. And using PSL rating everytime is only suitable for the autistcels.


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 30, 2022)

Another facecel coper. Still waiting on a tinder experiment where a tall ogre slays jfl


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (May 1, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> Another facecel coper. Still waiting on a tinder experiment where a tall ogre slays jfl


ofc height doesn't work on tinder, what are you gonna type 6'10 in your bio? women don't look at your bio unless you're HTN+, and even then, they can't grasp how tall that is unless they see it irl.
Irl tho, different story. Height+frame play a big part.


----------



## exeight (May 1, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> How do you describe chad faces on a short body then...? Don't think we have a term for that other than chadlet. And using PSL rating everytime is only suitable for the autistcels.


The Term "Chad" describe in my opinion the whole human... the face and the body (good physique) = chad
short man with good looking face = chadlite.. (or like you said, "chadlet" describe it the best) 

tall man with average face = HTN?


----------



## Br0sk1 (May 1, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> Maybe somebody should start looksmin.org



I had thought about looksminning for myself, but decided it wasn't worth it because of the type of relationship I would be likely to have if I did: https://looksmax.org/threads/methods-of-beating-looks-purgatory.462837/

One of the points that got brought up in that thread is that oofy doofies have little to no power in their relationships. A man with self-respect should not be happy with that.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (May 3, 2022)

Further UPDATE:

There are new pics coming out of this tall HT normie (6ft1 I guess) I was talking about. In every pic, 5-6 women are parking themselves near him.

This guy, like I said, is fucking autist, nerdcel and low-confidence. He can't even sustain a conversation with anyone, and is usually found in a corner coping with himself. Yet foids keep attaching themselves to him.

TALL HTNORMIE is the PRIME IRL, simply because every girl would go talk to him, but SHORT CHAD will be invisible.


----------



## johncruz12345 (May 3, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> Further UPDATE:
> 
> There are new pics coming out of this tall HT normie (6ft1 I guess) I was talking about. In every pic, 5-6 women are parking themselves near him.
> 
> ...


You are probably underating him.

He's probss a white chadlite with good harmony + hair.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (May 3, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> You are probably underating him.
> 
> He's probss a white chadlite with good harmony + hair.


He's a dark latino. Could be a low chadlite. Hair is normal, neither halo nor failo.


----------



## Lihito (May 3, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> Or, most women are not confident enough to actually go and talk to a chad, and they get intimidated.


Biggest cope in the existence of mankind . Im manlet HTN and my mother always told me how women are afraid to talk to me cause of my looks LMAAOOOOO at MY BLUEPILL MOTHER (IM 5'7 in the Balkans which is death tier)


Women love chads and women talk to chads , period. Also tall normie is legit and they Always get more attention then me


----------



## Lihito (May 3, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> I was thinking a little more taller (I am more like 5ft8), but yeah I agree.
> 
> 
> At the least I am chadlite. I have legit been told to do modeling by foids as well as my chad social circle. Obviously they say it only on the basis of face. Even at the photos I took at the party, I facially mog everyone, but I am heightmogged also by everyone (mostly guys).


Bro can you PM pic i want to be mogged today again (today i Got heightmogged by 3 6'5 Balkan women)


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (May 3, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Biggest cope in the existence of mankind . Im manlet HTN and my mother always told me how women are afraid to talk to me cause of my looks LMAAOOOOO at MY BLUEPILL MOTHER (IM 5'7 in the Balkans which is death tier)


I was just extrapolating from my own behavior from past when I couldn't even make eye contact with a foid if she was attractive). I could talk to everyone, and was confident, but just not able to talk to attractive foids. (not sure the reason - non-NT? childhood experiences?) Like, they'd give me IOIs but I would always turn my eyes away.

There's a small fraction of women who might be shy, and thus get intimidated, but I think that can be inferred from baseline behavior. If she's shy with everyone, then she's shy with you.



Lihito said:


> Women love chads and women talk to chads , period. Also tall normie is legit and they Always get more attention then me


Same.


----------



## Br0sk1 (May 3, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> Further UPDATE:
> 
> There are new pics coming out of this tall HT normie (6ft1 I guess) I was talking about. In every pic, 5-6 women are parking themselves near him.
> 
> ...



I think maybe they just see this man like a mentally handicapped child and are taking pity on him (and therefore speaking to him), not seeing him as a potential relationship prospect.

Can you PM me pics of him btw? Add squiggles and shit if you're super worried about doxxing.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (May 3, 2022)

Br0sk1 said:


> I think maybe they just see this man like a mentally handicapped child and are taking pity on him (and therefore speaking to him), not seeing him as a potential relationship prospect.
> 
> Can you PM me pics of him btw? Add squiggles and shit if you're super worried about doxxing.


Nah, bunch of girls surrounding you in every pic and trying to hug you is indicator of attraction, not anything else.

I'll try sending pics when I'm free.


----------



## Br0sk1 (May 3, 2022)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> Nah, bunch of girls surrounding you in every pic and trying to hug you is indicator of attraction, not anything else.
> 
> I'll try sending pics when I'm free.



I dunno about that. There's a deeply Autistic guy who seems a bit low IQ as well that I have on Instagram who is always posting pics of himself with girls. He has one or two friends who do the same thing.

There's no way the girls in question aren't just virtue signalling/taking pity either.


----------



## spongebob (May 11, 2022)

Being taller is a must
Facially being above the threshold is a must

In my own experience, neck down Im a chad. 6"2 188 with great frame and muscle. I mog 90% in the minimum in the Netherlands. 

Facially Im below average. My good eye area makes up most. 

In my experience having a good face makes the girl attracted (like High school girls do) and it's important of course but... 
Being tall and good body triggers the feminine instincts. I remember when I went to school one day after the gym in the morning and I swear I could feel the feminine pheromones/hormones buzzling in the air. I felt such a weird energy. I had like 5 girls in class check me out 1 day. 
I especially notice it with petite girls. Their genetics are screaming to procreate and make up for their deficiency. 

If you are uglier in the face, you can make up by having good body and masculine frame/energy/temperament. It simply triggers their prehistoric instincts and bypasses the face.


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 11, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Biggest cope in the existence of mankind . Im manlet HTN and my mother always told me how women are afraid to talk to me cause of my looks LMAAOOOOO at MY BLUEPILL MOTHER (IM 5'7 in the Balkans which is death tier)
> 
> 
> Women love chads and women talk to chads , period. Also tall normie is legit and they Always get more attention then me


Why dont u heightmaxx?
How old r u?


----------



## Lihito (May 11, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Why dont u heightmaxx?
> How old r u?


19 so its over and i dont have money For HGH

I can maxx out at 5'9 Like my father but i wont cause im starving myself For leanmaxx


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 11, 2022)

Lihito said:


> 19 so its over and i dont have money For HGH
> 
> I can maxx out at 5'9 Like my father but i wont cause im starving myself For leanmaxx


Can u spend 200-300$ per month?
It would be enough.



Also,some guys have grown 2-3 inches at the age of 25+ ,if u want i can add u to their group,u can discuss the method with them,just give me ur telegram username,so i can add u


----------



## Lihito (May 11, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> 200-300$ per month?


If i had 20 thousand kidneys to pull out then maybe


----------



## Lihito (May 11, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Can u spend 200-300$ per month?
> It would be enough.
> 
> 
> ...


I will bro , telegram group moggs


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 11, 2022)

Lihito said:


> If i had 20 thousand kidneys to pull out then maybe


I Understand bro😢.

Can't u wagelsave?
Just asking,


----------



## trytoheightmaxx (May 12, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> ¿Puedes gastar 200-300 $ por mes?
> Sería suficiente.
> 
> 
> ...


Telegram @sickkbooyy


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 12, 2022)

Lihito said:


> I will bro , telegram group moggs


Some guys have been seeing gains of 1 inch in 1 months,they can get even more.

The highest was touched by an ultra dedicated and disciplined guy who got 3.5 inches.


----------



## sevensources (May 13, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Being tall as an ethnic has no effect


Except if you're black


----------



## sevensources (May 13, 2022)

You don't need to be tall, just NT.


----------



## Lihito (May 15, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Can u spend 200-300$ per month?
> It would be enough.
> 
> 
> ...


bro can you link me that group?

also how do telegram groups even work


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 15, 2022)

Lihito said:


> bro can you link me that group?
> 
> also how do telegram groups even work


Similar to WhatsApp groups?
Do u use them?


----------



## Lihito (May 15, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Similar to WhatsApp groups?
> Do u use them?


i mean i saw some telegram group and its just this admin posting stuff and we cant comment


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 15, 2022)

Lihito said:


> i mean i saw some telegram group and its just this admin posting stuff and we cant comment


Nope,u can comment in that group.
There's different types of groups.
The one i am in,allows us to comment and talk


----------



## Lihito (May 15, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Nope,u can comment in that group.
> There's different types of groups.
> The one i am in,allows us to comment and talk


bro sing me up


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 15, 2022)

Lihito said:


> bro sing me up


Can u give me ur telegram username?


----------



## Turk on the lurk (May 19, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Can u spend 200-300$ per month?
> It would be enough.
> 
> 
> ...


Telegram @udeletedbudyboyo


----------

